

Android fans: pay for your apps, please - cobrausn
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2012/04/27/android-fans-pay-for-your-apps-please/

======
dlikhten
I'm just going to say this right now: Windows is the primary place where video
games are pirated. If you make a game, it WILL be pirated. Hell even
multiplayer will be pirated. End of story. So are all developers abandoning
windows? HELLZ NO.

What about consoles? Oh yes there's piracy on the PS3 using a software hack.
Is the PS3 being abandoned? No.

